# Ati Radeon X1200 drivers for 32 bit Win 7 needed.



## Furbz (Oct 26, 2009)

:grin:Hi, I need some drivers for an Ati Radeon X1200.

I tried this site: http://www.pcpitstop.com/drivers/do...00~Series~(Microsoft~Corporation~-~WDDM).html

but it doesn't have a download
help?


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

go here. http://driverscollection.com/?H=Radeon X1200&By=ATI


----------

